# Freebox V4 Wifi et clef Wep



## chausey (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour , j'ai recu une V4 et 15 jours apres une carte wifi. j'ai un ibook g4 ( airport extreme) et un I mac G4 ( avec airport ) , l'installation de la carte dans la freebox s'est bien passée, le voyant vert clignote et je vois depuis chaque poste le nom du reseau préalablement activé sur le site de free. En revanche , lorsque je veux acceder au reseau , je me fais jeter apres chaque saisie de la clef wep ( une erreur est survenue ... ) comme si j'avais saisi un mot de passe érroné .. j'ai regénéré plusieurs clefs chez free puis a chaque fois rebooté la freebox ... mais rien n'y fait. j'ai choisi le canal 11 , puis 10 .... quelqu'un peut il voler a mon secours . 
merci beaucoup


----------



## maousse (22 Octobre 2004)

> Dans le menu déroulant « Sécurité sans fil », sélectionnez « hex. 40/128-bits WEP » et dans le champ  « Mot de passe » saisissez la clé WEP générée lors de l?activation de l?accès WiFi sur la console de  gestion en ligne. Veillez à bien saisir scrupuleusement cette clé WEP en respectant la casse, car la  moindre erreur de saisie vous empêchera d?accéder au réseau. Si vous souhaitez vous connecter  automatiquement au réseau WiFi de votre Freebox sans avoir à saisir cette clé WEP à chaque fois  que vous vous connecterez, cochez l?option « Ajouter au trousseau ». Cliquez ensuite sur OK pour  lancer l?authentification.



bonjour, vérifie que c'est bien le bon type de clef wep sélectionné, c'est le seul problème possible... ainsi que la faute de frappe.


----------



## ZeA (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai exactement le mm probleme...
Pourtant le réseau fonctionne très bien avec le pc de bureau et la freebox via Wifi (la clef Wep ne pose aucun pb)
Avec l'ibook G4 que je viens d'obtenir, chaque fois que je tente une connexion, je tape le bon mot de passe (hex. 40/128-bits WEP) et là je reçois un message d'erreur:
Une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion à ...

Des idées??? une solution???


----------

